# Yahoo NFL Pro Pickem



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Sign up for the pro pickem. This is only picking who you think will win each and not fantasy football. Its easy and fun. Anyone interested on the site should sign up. It was pretty interesting last year and alot of fun. I look forward to seeing if we have more members this year then last year. Sign up and see where you stack up.

*http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem*

The group id is *8100* and the password is *superfan*


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im in thanks for setting it up


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Guess I'll have to go get the email out of my trash.

Received an auto-email about joining this and thought it was some type of spam.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Guess I'll have to go get the email out of my trash.
> 
> Received an auto-email about joining this and thought it was some type of spam.


It gave me the option to auto email everyone who played last year to their yahoo email address. I did and then put it on here. I hope we can have even more people play this year. Good luck to all. Thanks for signing up.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks Josh.

Does the winner get a free HR24 owned?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Thanks Josh.
> 
> Does the winner get a free HR24 owned?


Maybe if I was a D* employee. I had one tell me the other day they are able to get a free major upgrade once each year, that all equipemnt is owned with them the right to sell, and that the programming is free with the sports packages discounted. Sounds good to me. Anyone with a owned HR24 feel free to list it on here.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm in. Let's do it again.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Joined up


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

In for another great season...


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm in too, let's have some more fun


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok guys dont forget to make your picks and if anyone wants in sign up to play


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks for setting it up Josh.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Glad to. I enjoyed playing last year. There were some really good players last year on here.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

JACKIEGAGA, who are you in the football pool?


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I noticed a few of you guys haven't made picks yet this week. Just a reminder that this week starts tonight on NFL Network!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

redsoxfan26 said:


> I noticed a few of you guys haven't made picks yet this week. Just a reminder that this week starts tonight on NFL Network!


Shhh let them forget, so I can gain some ground since I forgot to click submit on week one :lol:

We should have done the "throw out the lowest 2 weeks of scores" feature they do....in the Pick 'Em group I commish I set it up that way


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

redsoxfan26 said:


> I noticed a few of you guys haven't made picks yet this week. Just a reminder that this week starts tonight on NFL Network!


Well, I was doing pretty good (4th, I think), until I forgot to enter my picks last weekend while I was traveling.

So, I'm out.

Have fun guys.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I was doing pretty good (4th, I think), until I forgot to enter my picks last weekend while I was traveling.
> 
> So, I'm out.
> 
> Have fun guys.


Dont we drop at least one week? I am the commish. If needed we can see about dropping 2 if enough agree.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

It has been updated now. 1 Week has been dropped. It should update in the morning with tonights stats. I always set them that way. Sorry it took so long to get it updated on this one.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome! I missed week one because I had imported my picks from another group but forgot to click submit  This will help, its nice to have a mulligan


----------

